# Newbie question Tail stock



## kengano (Mar 19, 2011)

and I mean real newbie. I got my very first lathe home yesterday (A South Bend CL30ZD) and in the process of trying to figure out how to get it in the basement (Thanks Nelson) I was admaring it and wiping the road dirt and old grime off it and I screwed the tailstock index completely out. Now it does not want to screw back in. I have pushed the index by hand, while turning the wheel and even went to far as to lightly smack it with a rubber mallett, but it feels like the wheel, hence shaft, is not engaging with the part of the tail stock where the live center, drll chuck, etc. attach and it certainly is not moving either in or out now. It's at maxmun extension

Please tell me I haven't messed something up badly before I even turn it on 

Ken Gano
Chalreston, IL
and sure to be asking a lot of dumb questions


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 19, 2011)

Relax, Ken. You're hardly the first person to run the tailstock all the way out. Why not take this opportunity to clean and lube the ram and bore? A little solvent and then light oil will do it good.

Chances are that the clearance in the housing/shaft interface is allowing the screw to sag a little and just needs to be lifted up a bit as you push the ram back into place.


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## kengano (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks. I finally figured that much out at least. I guess I jumped the gun with both the worry and the post. Now I just need the front line of the local football team to man handle it into the basement 

kg


----------

